# Sexing pics



## turbo_mom

Hey for those that had there baby sexed and got a picture of it could u please post it? I just want to to compare the differences and see if I can tell by that whether or not I could have a girl or boy :)


----------



## turbo_mom

No one has any pics to post up??? :(


----------



## ishtar

Dug one up from the 20 week ultrasound. She said it's a 'bulge' which indicates a boy but she wouldn't be more specific. Do you have a pic?

https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l140/neargem/gender-1.jpg


----------



## turbo_mom

oh wow. Thats def a boy!!!

I posted pics up I think it was in the pregnancy section or the second trimester section. I can't remember LOL i've seen a couple other pics on another forum and from those I'm pretty sure i'm having a girl :D


----------



## Wobbles

I just have normal scans nothing that circles the gender area :shock:


----------



## turbo_mom

aw damn really? They just told u what u were having but didn't give u a pic? Darnit! LOL


----------



## sophie

I found these a while ago! Hope im allowed to post this if not please remove and tell me off :laugh2:

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/boyorgirl/p/girlorboyhub.htm


----------



## ishtar

Poor kid, his mummy plastering a picture of the genitals all over the internet ;)
The baby was sitting like an indian with the legs tucked under so she had to 'screen' through the legs to get to the interesting bits. That's why she was hesitant to commit to a gender. But she definitely said it was a bulge. I guess I'll find out soon enough.
Trouble is, we've pretty much got the girl name covered but not the boy name, which totally means that it's gonna be a boy, right?


----------



## turbo_mom

WOW thanks Sophie!!!
I've decided from looking at all the other pics that i'm having a girl woohoo!!

U know whats funny ishtar? I had a boy name picked out and was ready to go buy boy things... and I'm absolutely clueless for a girls name LOL
Good luck to us both ;)


----------



## Wobbles

ishtar said:


> Poor kid, his mummy plastering a picture of the genitals all over the internet ;)

Innit :rofl:


----------



## stephlw25

turbo_mom said:


> WOW thanks Sophie!!!
> I've decided from looking at all the other pics that i'm having a girl woohoo!!
> 
> U know whats funny ishtar? I had a boy name picked out and was ready to go buy boy things... and I'm absolutely clueless for a girls name LOL
> Good luck to us both ;)

Dont forget though his little willy could be tucked away/hiding !! someone i know was told she was having a girl then had another scan at a later date and they said "nope its a boy he must have hid his willy from you before" lol


----------



## Mango

*Hi ladies, for those of you that already know the sex of your lil bud, did you have any intuition or sense of what it was prior to getting a definite answer from your ultrasound?*


----------



## ishtar

Hey Mango, no I've not had any 'feeling' as to the gender. I thought I would, but nope.


----------



## VanWest

I think Im having a boy now. But its just a feeling I have, because my couison had a baby girl and wants to give me everything, so I probaly will have a boy for that reason alone lol


----------

